# Tigers cooling off



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys and girls another tiger picture hope you like if so watch step by step painting on my YouTube Chanel kenno7


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

you trace and use other peoples artworks w/o crediting the artist and in your videos you always speak of it as your artwork. this is not art - its mutilating other peoples art is all. have a nice day


----------

